# Game Intros



## OnyxVulpine (May 5, 2008)

Show off some of your favorite Video Game introductions!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I08BeBDh8Y

Gran Turismo 1

I could also list the other GT intros but my fov out of them all is the first one cause its so nostalgic.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMGiEYEfdkg

World of Warcraft

 Sexy Night Elf haha.

-Onyx


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2008)

This is legendary in my mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at9hxU864Fg

Very sad though


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 5, 2008)

Wow, that was pretty.. sad.. haha.


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MQPWE_M_EM&feature=related


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, pretty good. Too bad I'm more of an Armored Core person :/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0MmsXdgszA


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Yeah, pretty good. Too bad I'm more of an Armored Core person :/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0MmsXdgszA


I did play games from that series also. They were much more difficult than the mechawarrior games, at least I thought so.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm76b8tzzWI


----------



## sgolem (May 5, 2008)

I already admitted my love to Homeworld in another thread, but the intro to that game sets it up so damn well.  Moody and deep, it gives a taste of what's in store for the rest of the game. It pulls you into the gameplay seamlessly.  The cutscenes in that game are so simple, yet they did amazing things with them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrW4jkQdmjI


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVHvaAZzrY

Mass Effect!

Love it!


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2008)

sgolem said:


> I already admitted my love to Homeworld in another thread, but the intro to that game sets it up so damn well.  Moody and deep, it gives a taste of what's in store for the rest of the game. It pulls you into the gameplay seamlessly.  The cutscenes in that game are so simple, yet they did amazing things with them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrW4jkQdmjI


Very cool. ^.^


----------



## Aldog076 (May 5, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YdqPK_0EJf8&feature=related  omg ...rape...


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2008)

Everyone know my Chrono Cross love.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHQ7yEYwEnE

Really.  Best soundtrack and intro.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIbvOWvbX3o

I found Lost Planet to be pretty epic as well..


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 6, 2008)

My favorite has gotta be Diablo 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4R3zU8OQpY


----------



## Oni (May 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Everyone know my Chrono Cross love.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHQ7yEYwEnE
> 
> Really.  Best soundtrack and intro.


Beautiful. ^.^


----------



## Seratuhl (May 6, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SFkFo5SBx-g


WARHAMMER 40K INTRO = <3


----------



## Oni (May 6, 2008)

Awesomeness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQyta80a5wc&feature=related


----------



## Seratuhl (May 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZMP5hgvp8I

Hierarchy Walkers are HAX


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 6, 2008)

First, the classics:
If we're just talking music then Phantasy Star 4 is my fav.
But, if we're talking about overall, then Tales of Phantasia takes it, both SNES (Come on, a JPOP song playing during the intro to a SNES game! That's really showing off what the SNES could do!) and PSX versions. ^_^
But I have to agree with Takumi_L, Chrono Cross had an awesome intro. (I like Radical Dreamers intro as well.)

Semi-newer:
An intro I outright love is from Xyanide. That game really flew under the radar. I just hope the people who did the CG in it got extreme high paying jobs after it. (Am I the only one that gets weird Fifth Element vibes from that intro though? ^_^)
One intro I actually thought was quite original was the one for Sudeki. The whole puppet show was quite the change from other games.
And I know it's just the pervert in me, but I can't help but like the Dead or Alive: Xtreme Beach Volleyball intro. *Cough* It is a fun game afterall. ^_^

Hmm, can't think of any more... Oh yeah! Silent Hill 3! Well, mostly for the music. Mary Elizabeth McGlynn has a sexy voice, be it singing or doing the voice for Major Motoko Kusanagi. ^_^


----------



## shirei-demon (May 6, 2008)

Well, I am a huge Suikoden fan, and it so happens that most of the intros I'm very much in love with. http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=gIpAkXA6I2c (III) has great music and the visuals are great. I miss the days where some intros were done in anime style like that :3 But eh, that's just me. Also, the newer game, V, has a great video as well. I'm not as crazy on the sound, but the video is good. http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZZ10zVMFyI

Another great game that I don't see get as much attention as it probably should would be Beyond Good and Evil. http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=PY_Dz4vLrMk


----------



## Bokracroc (May 6, 2008)

I-war anyone?

No?
*sigh* Typical.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 6, 2008)

I like the nanosuit intro to Crysis, was really well done, and it was used using the CryEngine 2 rather than just making something that doesn't look like the game at all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X-jmIz1ccE

And I find the WC3 intro to be one of the best in existance (just because blizzard make epic intros)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f96hKqkY_Y


----------



## Arc (May 6, 2008)

Epic-Intro is epic:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doSU1MJ1m-8
(No more Heroes)


----------



## Aldog076 (May 6, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cc-ClutaN_I Assaiens Creed=Awesome
and
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=r7zmTc5OO_Q
Brothers in Arms...


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5jFRRH9pZI

Final Fantasy III DS. The opening's better than the game. ~_~

Oh, and the openings to Super Smash Bros. Melee and Trauma Center: Second Opinion.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YtFO5KAfvAE&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YtFO5KAfvAE&feature=related


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 6, 2008)

The SSX Tricky intro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2draUqybzg

<3


----------



## Madness (May 6, 2008)

One of my favourite games when i was a kid.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uAnqThE8Y8k


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

Needs some Bloody Roar: Primal Fury.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VGSE1VGRqqw


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2008)

sgolem said:


> I already admitted my love to Homeworld in another thread, but the intro to that game sets it up so damn well.  Moody and deep, it gives a taste of what's in store for the rest of the game. It pulls you into the gameplay seamlessly.  The cutscenes in that game are so simple, yet they did amazing things with them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrW4jkQdmjI



I still have that game, and the sequel to it too.  More fun than lots of crap that's come out lately.  Progenitor Dreadnought FTW!


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ2RMKsMkuM&feature=related

Even better.


----------



## Entlassen (May 6, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SFkFo5SBx-g
> 
> 
> WARHAMMER 40K INTRO = <3



I remember I used to watch that everyday after I got home from school for like the course of a month, it was that awesome.

Anyways, I love pretty much all the C&C intros, though particularly...


Tiberian Dawn

Red Alert

Red Alert 2

The intro music for both RA games is fucking epic, too.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (May 6, 2008)

Its not the worlds best video game but I always thought this intro was really awsome. Its called Ring of Red


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQqGZA8SCE4

this is from a game that I really liked called Front mission 4. I really like it as an RPG. very fun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmBSiJHx6Ho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9_HoMf0iXE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFs4ZJ1nDto

this ones more recent, its teh start of a game called musashi. very nice game opening if I do say so myself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTlEa6OfbII


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 6, 2008)

CyberFoxx said:


> And I know it's just the pervert in me, but I can't help but like the Dead or Alive: Xtreme Beach Volleyball intro. *Cough* It is a fun game afterall. ^_^



Lol I love the part where that girl (Combination of not recognizing and not knowing name) spins the pen on her thumb. I do that all the time at school.

-Onyx


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2008)

I'll watch a game intro the first time I pop the game in, but after that, I usually skip the intro.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'll watch a game intro the first time I pop the game in, but after that, I usually skip the intro.



I watch Chrono Crosses all the time.  The poem at the beginning is my favorite...however I have the whole OST I listen to all the time as well...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'll watch a game intro the first time I pop the game in, but after that, I usually skip the intro.



So that means that you don't like/remember any?

-Onyx


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> So that means that you don't like/remember any?
> 
> -Onyx



Mostly don't like, others I just don't have the patience to constantly sit through (especially if they're as long as the opening to Okami)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 6, 2008)

Just because they're long doesn't mean you don't like it. You watched it once and that should be enough for a good while.


----------



## sgolem (May 7, 2008)

Add another to Chrono Cross.  I was actually listening to some of the soundtrack on Youtube.

I don't believe I saw Zelda: Ocarina of Time on that list -  another gem from the late 90's.  The opening to that game is incredibly well-done.  It also does a fantastic job of introducing the player to the game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma4iPaIrFtU



AzurePhoenix said:


> I still have that game, and the sequel to it too.  More fun than lots of crap that's come out lately.  Progenitor Dreadnought FTW!



I am playing Cataclysm as soon as summer break starts.  Really though, the late 90's was such a good time for computer games.  Even today, the mood and ambience in Homeworld is rivalled only by good horror games, and considering it's an RTS, that's huge.  It's rare that I feel like I'm an actual part of the game world.


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tPc9F-e01Co


----------



## Chameleo (May 7, 2008)

BioShock:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=e2mhuPe3sMo

Mafia: City of Lost Heaven
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jKsaJe2zKSo


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 7, 2008)

That reminds me 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Sb_buz-Gags

Resident Evil Outbreak.. Like a movie.


----------



## RanDooM XXII (May 8, 2008)

Woah!!! All the intros i wanted to show where already posted *sad face* 
Gonna hafta find a new one!!


----------



## Jelly (May 8, 2008)

Your sig is obnoxiously huge.


----------



## RanDooM XXII (May 8, 2008)

Sorry. Changed it smaller.


----------



## SFox (May 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q09quI356sQ

To this day, no other game intro has yet to shock and awe me even close to how FF8's did.


----------

